# Suche Bike Werkstatt in FFM



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,
bin vor kurzem aus Wuppertal nach FFM Bornheim gezogen und suche dringend eine Bike Werkstatt, die ihr Fach versteht. Ich will nächste Woche in Oberursel mitfahren und irgendwie knarxt es an meinem schönen Felt...wahrscheinlich das Tretlager. Und dafür hab ich nämlich kein Werkzeug  
Wenn Ihr nen guten Tip habt, wo ich mein Bike hinbringen kann, würds mich sehr freuen...ansonsten muss ich zu BikeMaxx, das ist das einzige was ich hier kenn und sowas von kommerziell.
Also bitte ich doch um rege Antworten  !!!
Vielen Dank schonmal, Matthias


----------



## Instantcold (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

in Bornheim gibt es den Fahrrad Böttgen.

Die sind auf der Berger Straße und recht gut.

Adresse ist:

Adresse  	Fahrrad Böttgen GmbH
Berger Straße 262-264
60385 Frankfurt
Telefon 	+49 (0)69 94 51 08 - 0  
Telefax 	+49 (0)69 94 51 08 - 88
Email 	[email protected]

Viel Erfolg.
Normal kannst du da direkt hin und es wird auch sofort repariert, aber am besten mal vorher anrufen

Grüße
Instantcold


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2008)

Hallo Wu-Tal Rider,

also ich kann die Jungs von www.mainbike.de empfehlen. Ich habe in den letzten Wochen einige Arbeiten am mainen Bike durchfürhen lassen und bin sehr zufrieden. Allerdings wirst du bis nächste Woche vermutlich keinen Termin mehr bekommen können, da der Laden sich derzeit im Umbau befindet. 

Bei Fahrrad Böttgen kann ich persönlich die Arbeitsqualität der Werkstatt zwar nicht beurteilen, dafür aber die Freundlichkeit des Bedienpersonals, nämlich mangelhaft (drei Versuche). 

Sonst habe ich noch die Werkstatt von www.citybikefun.de getestet und war ebenfalls sehr zufrieden. Aber auch hier ist eine Terminvereinbarung notwendig, sonst läuft nix, zumindest nicht beim Kurbelknacken. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte etwas helfen. 

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (12. Mai 2008)

Hey, danke für die Tips, werd morgen einfach 2 der 3 Läden anrufen und fragen was geht...Oberursel ist mir bei meiner Arbeitszeit etwas weit, weil ich auch noch was trainieren wollte.

Wie lang hält denn so ein Tretlager mit Knacks durch?


----------



## Everstyle (12. Mai 2008)

Da musst du die Hardware Profis hier fragen. Meine Kurberln halten von Anfang an, von daher leider keine Erfahrungen zu berichten.


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2008)

Ein leichtes Knacken ist normalerweise kein Problem. Es ist aber auf jeden Fall sinnvoll, das überprüfen zu lassen. Neben City Bike + Fun in Oberursel würde ich auch Denfeld in Bad Homburg empfehlen. Da lohnt sich auch eine etwas längere Anfahrt.


----------



## Dr. Faust (12. Mai 2008)

Zu den Läden in Frankfurt gibt es einen eigenen Thread und eine Katastrophe jagt die nächste. Böttgen ist absolutes No-Go! Main Bike oder Hibike, der ist allerdings in Kronberg. Letzterer hat zumindest noch wenig kaputter gemacht als es schon war.
Wo willst Du denn nächste Woche in Oberursel mitfahren?


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (13. Mai 2008)

@Dr. Faust
Hier will ich mitfahren: http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2008/
Grüße Matthias


----------



## brötchenholer (13. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201


----------



## x-rossi (13. Mai 2008)

Wu-TAL Rider schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> bin vor kurzem aus Wuppertal nach FFM Bornheim gezogen und suche dringend eine Bike Werkstatt, die ihr Fach versteht. Ich will nächste Woche in Oberursel mitfahren und irgendwie knarxt es an meinem schönen Felt...wahrscheinlich das Tretlager. Und dafür hab ich nämlich kein Werkzeug
> Wenn Ihr nen guten Tip habt, wo ich mein Bike hinbringen kann, würds mich sehr freuen...ansonsten muss ich zu BikeMaxx, das ist das einzige was ich hier kenn und sowas von kommerziell.
> Also bitte ich doch um rege Antworten  !!!
> Vielen Dank schonmal, Matthias


guude,

auch wenn du den böttgen direkt ums eck hast, profis sind das ehrlich nicht. ein bisschen gelangweilt und versnobt wirken die und ich bring mein bike nur da hin, wenn dämpfer und gabel an toxoholics veschickt werden müssen. böttgen ist halt ein shop und keine werkstatt.

ein kumpel von mir schwört auf fahradwerkstatt süd. da fährt er extra 25 km aus hanau dahin, wenn er selber mal was nicht gebacken bekommt.


----------



## --hobo-- (14. Mai 2008)

Wohne zum Glück nicht direkt in Frankfurt, das heißt, ich hab noch die Möglichkeit, die Käffer abzufahren. 

Gibt verdammt viele Radläden in FFM und Umgebung, Hanau etc.

Gibt fast keinen, der Ahnung hat, selbst wenn sie was da haben, haben sie keine Ahnung und die Werkstätten machen mehr kaputt als ganz - leider ist das nichtmal ein blöder Spruch, sondern hab ich jetzt schon so oft erlebt, dass ich echt manchmal hoffte, es gäbe eine Art TÜV oder dergleichen, der auc hdie Qualität der Werkstätten prüfen würde.

Meine Bekannte hat zwar Geld aber wurde in einem der FFMer Läden derbe falsch beraten. Einsatzgebiet: Rumgurken mit einem MTB und was bekam sie? Ein 2500 Euro Hardtail mit allem Schnickschnack, dem besten was es so gibt mit ALU Ausstattung und fährt mit ihrem Bike so 500km im Jahr. Also - vollkommen falsche Beratung und über den Tisch gezogen, das kannst du dir dann ableiten, wenn du selbst mal wirklich eine Info willst.

ich bin heilfroh, dass ich aus Hanau und seinen Läden raus bin, der dortige Händler hat mir bei meinem dort neu gekauften Scott MTB die Nabe ruiniert, war nichtmal in der Lage, meinen Umwerfer festzuschrauben, der mir sogleich beim ersten Bordstein noch aus dem Laden runterfiel, nach wenigen KM mussten sämtliche total lockere Schrauben nachgezogen werden - eine Frechheit - nicht normal.
1. Inspektion lief so ab: Rad gebracht, mal eben drübergeschaut, nichtmal Öl auf die Kette gemacht, die ich trocken brachte, da ich das Bike vorher nur geputzt hatte, 20 Euro verlangt und mir meinen Freilauf und meine Griffe + Nabe kaputt gemacht, wie keine Ahnung und ich durfte hinterher beweisen, dass es vorher noch nicht defekt war.


Ich will die Läden nicht namentlich erwähnen, da ich davon nix habe.

Ich kann nur raten, geht in Maintaler Läden, dort werdet ihr für gute Preis von den Chefs selbst bedient, die selbst MTB, Cross und Rennrad fahren und wirklich wissen, was los ist.

Meine Schwägerin kaufte in FFM beim großen Discounter der immer schön Radiowerbung macht, ich hätte ihr damals vorhersagen können, dass dat nix wird.

1200 Euro Bike gekauft von Scott - keine einzige Bedienungsanleitung, Scheibenbremsen schleifen noch heute, Radstand total schepp in den Ausfallenden, Tacho war 40cm weit vom Sensor entfernt.....Schaltung eine einzige katastrophe. Cleats nicht mitgegeben, kein Fett an die Pedale, war ein Akt, die zu tauschen.


Schade eigentlich, aber die meisten Läden scheinen Azubis und Praktikanten zu beschäftigen, die von nix Ahnung haben. Als ich mein letztes MTB in FFM besichtigen wollte, hieß es, dass man kein Vorjahresmodell bestellen könne, das 500 Euro günstiger bei exakt gleicher Ausstattung gewesen wäre. Bin daraufhin nach Maintal in einen Laden gegangen, binnen 3 Tagen war es bestellt für satte 500 Euro weniger, Top Beratung und super Service bis heute.

Viele der Läden berufen sich auf Tradition, davon kann ich mir auch nichts kaufen, wenn der Rentner aus Tradition zum Schlauchkauf dorthin geht, schön, aber Tradition ist niemals gleich gute Beratung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1162400 (22. Mai 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> .... Böttgen ist absolutes No-Go! ...


 
 richtig!!!


----------



## veno (23. Mai 2008)

Rein interessehalber, wieso ist der nicht so sehr empfehlenswert??


----------



## Torpedo64 (23. Mai 2008)

1162400 schrieb:


> richtig!!!


 
Böttgen  
Dort hatte ich mein erstes MTB zur Reperatur gebracht. Die treiben reine Abzocke..., ja und versnobt sind sie auch noch. Kann ich echt net empfehlen


----------



## Dr. Faust (23. Mai 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201&highlight=werkstatt
Selber suchen, lesen, wundern.


----------



## --hobo-- (23. Mai 2008)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=166201&highlight=werkstatt
> Selber suchen, lesen, wundern.



Zugegeben findet man in den meisten Thread soviel Off Topic und irrelevantes, dass es selten Spaß macht, da noch rumzusuchen.


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (23. Mai 2008)

Um das ganze mal zum Abschluss zu bringen, muss ich sagen, dass mir Mainbike.de schon per Telefon die Lösung sagen konnte. Und das sehr kompetent und vor allem freundlich. Von daher kann ich keinen wirklichen Bericht über Misserfolg oder Erfolg präsentieren.
Ich danke für die zahlreichen Tips und werd bei meinem ersten wirklichen Werkstattbesuch posten wie zufrieden ich nun wirklich mit einer der Werkstätten bin. Aufrund der telefonischen Hilfe werde ich bei Problemen zu Mainbike gehen.

Die Offftopics in den anderen Threads nerven wirklich, drum Schluss jetzt damit in diesem Thread!!!  

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NewBiker92 (29. Mai 2008)

x-rossi schrieb:


> guude,
> 
> auch wenn du den böttgen direkt ums eck hast, profis sind das ehrlich nicht. ein bisschen gelangweilt und versnobt wirken die und ich bring mein bike nur da hin, wenn dämpfer und gabel an toxoholics veschickt werden müssen. böttgen ist halt ein shop und keine werkstatt.
> 
> ein kumpel von mir schwört auf fahradwerkstatt süd. da fährt er extra 25 km aus hanau dahin, wenn er selber mal was nicht gebacken bekommt.



Da kann ich beiden Aussagen nur zustimmen.
Böttgen ist erlich nicht empfehlenswert.
Fahrradwerkstadtsüd ist hingegen absolut empfehlenswert. Ist zwar eine kleine Werkstat aber dafür stimmt die qualität und die freundlichkeit.


----------



## tussibike.de (7. März 2009)

Huhu,

auch ich muss mich jetzt mal zum SCHLECHTESTEN Radladen Frankfurts äußern:

*BÖTTGEN* (vielleicht besser SCHRÖTTGEN?)

Ich habe mich schon so oft über Böttgen geärgert. Normal wollten die immer nur mein Geld (viel versteht sich), unfreundlich und maulig waren sie immer, aber letzten Freitag war die Höhe. Telefonisch haben die mich erst in ihren Laden gelockt (bin gerade auf der perfekten-Sattel-für-meinen-Popo-Suche) mit ihrer großen Vielfalt an weißen Specialized- und Terry-Sätteln. Kaum war ich da, wurde ich wie ein kleines Kind zum entsprechenden Platz geschickt. Dort suchte ich vergeblich die große Auswahl. Nach ca. 10 Minuten kam dann diese Obermuffel-Böttgen-Muddi. Die hat voll Ahnung. Auf meine Frage nach den entsprechenden Terry-Lady-Sätteln (...habe mich natürlich zuvor via Internet informiert), zeigte sie mir willkürlich nen Herrensattel und meinte, dass wäre einer. Haha. Weitere Details erspare ich Euch... Ich habe mir dann erlaubt, zu sagen, dass ich nicht wirklich glücklich mit der Beratung bin, worauf der männliche Obermufti entgegnete: "Sie können ja woanders hingehen....".

Das war nur ein Erlebnis von vielen. Und das Schlimmste: Ich kenne keinen einzigen Menschen in meinem Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis, der etwas Gegenteiliges behaupten könnte.

Meine Cyclingskursteilnehmer im Fitnessstudio müssen es sich anhören, Euch da draußen möchte ich es auch mitteilen: BITTE NIE WIEDER ZU FAHRRAD BÖTTGEN. 

Ciao,
Connie


----------



## 1162400 (7. März 2009)

Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen mit Böttgen gemacht und trage mein Geld seitdem lieber wo anders hin. Ob die überhaupt echte Stammkunden haben?!


----------



## Friendlyman (8. März 2009)

Versucht es mal bei Mountains Too in Kriftel.
Der Herr Jäger ist topfit.


----------



## Hüby (8. März 2009)

den OberMech vom BikeMax auf der Hanauer hät ich nach 2 mauligen Gesprächen mal gern durch die Tür getreten...  und laut google bin ich da wohl auch nich der einzigste... 

seitdem BikeSchmiede Offenbach


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. März 2009)

Hüby schrieb:


> den OberMech vom BikeMax auf der Hanauer hät ich nach 2 mauligen Gesprächen mal gern durch die Tür getreten...  und laut google bin ich da wohl auch nich der einzigste...
> 
> seitdem BikeSchmiede Offenbach


 
Bei denen habe ich mein letztes MTB gekauft und war ebenfalls sehr zufrieden  

Beim Böttgen habe ich mein erstes MTB gekauft - nie wieder


----------



## Chris360 (9. März 2009)

Snow-Bike-Action in Bad Homburg. Sehr kompetent und freundlich! Habe da vor drei Tagen mein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite gekauft. 

Hibike taugt eher für Komponenten und Kleidung, Beratung akzeptabel, habe dort ein Angebot angefordert, unmöglich eigentlich, da "für individuelle Preisanfragen" das Ladengeschäft in Kronberg besucht werden soll. Verrechnung einer Kurbel war nicht möglich.


----------



## scottiee (10. März 2009)

@tussibike

selbst schuld, lol. was gehst du auch immer wieder hin wenn du ständig verarscht wirst? muss man nich verstehen, oder?

und telefonisch in den laden gelockt.....rofl.

greetz


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2009)

Rad-Haus in Maintal-Hochstadt, Hauptstraße, direkt an der Ironman-Radstrecke!

Kompetent, zuverlässig, Chef schraubt selbst (ehem. Radballprofi) aber wenn man will, darf man auch gerne mal mitschrauben!

Hab gerade mein zweites MTB dort gekauft, die Brocken werden gerade zusammengeschraubt.

Hatte mich beim ersten Bike zwar etwas mit ihm gezofft, weil, ich wollte ne Rohloff, er nicht, haben uns dann aber ganz schnell zusammen gerauft. Er ging damals von seinem Antritt aus und meinte, ich würde die Rohloff auf steilen Trails bergauf kaputt machen. Ja er schon, ich nicht, hab schließlich 40 kg weniger! Aber ich hab gehört, er hat auch schon Kettenschaltungen gehimmelt! 

Bei dem was gerade zusammen geschraubt wird gab es keine Diskussion mehr wg. der Rohloff, im Gegenteil, er hat sich um die Freigabe für den gewählten Rahmen und alles andere gekümmert.

Ach ja, und er verrechnet die neuen Teile welche er ausbaut mit den neuen Teilen welche dafür eingebaut werden.

War 2008 3x beim Bike Maxx auf der Hanauer. Die wollten mir einfach kein Rad verkaufen, geschweige denn mal ne Beratung! Kam rein, kein Verkäufer zu finden (hätte dort eh nicht gekauft, aber das wusste ja keiner) und das an drei verschiedenen Tagen.

Bestes Erlebnis dort:
Mutter mit Kind wg. Helm fürs Kleine.
Helm zu groß, Kommentar der Verkäuferin: das macht nichts, da wächst es ja noch rein!

Hä?


----------



## NewBiker92 (7. April 2009)

ja, habe hier mal wieder ne tolle sache zu böttge....
ich habe ja leider vor einem jahr den fehler gemacht mir dort ein mtb zu kaufen.
nun habe ich allerdings den selben fehler schon wieder gemacht, also gut nicht ich selbst, aber ein kumpel von mir hat sich dort eines gekauft-.-
und die probleme fangen schon an. die weigern sich strikt die schaltung nachzustellen nach 2 wochen.....
naja ich empfehle entweder fahrradwerkstatt süd oder velo praxis.
die beiden läden sind sogar in der gleichen straße^^ und der typ von velopraxis ist echt entgegenkommend!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catdog (4. August 2009)

Auch gut iss der Eingang Laden nähe Velvet-Club7Eintracht shop.Frag nach Atzze(Jatzek).Machen auch andere sachen als Fixie.
greatzausmtaunus


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

NewBiker92 schrieb:


> naja ich empfehle entweder fahrradwerkstatt süd oder velo praxis. die beiden läden sind sogar in der gleichen straße^^ und der typ von velopraxis ist echt entgegenkommend!!



weil ich gerade drüberstolbere: die beiden läden sind imho nur bedingt zu empfehlen: wer schnell hilfe bei kleineren dingen braucht (schaltung einstellen, kette wechseln oder so was in der art) ist bei der velopraxis ganz gut aufgehoben. der betreiber st nett und das kriegt er auch hin. kompliziertere sachen allerdings würde ich ihm nicht anvertrauen - jedenfalls wenn es ums mtb geht. 

die fahrradwerkstatt taugt imho eigentlich nur ale reparaturbetrieb für stadtschlampen.


----------

